# Providence College Shift Supervisor



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Office of Public Safety

Shift Supervisor
Institution:
*Providence College*

Location:
Providence, RI

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
03/27/2019

Type:
Full-Time

Notes:
included in *Diversity and Inclusion* Email









*Overview:*

Safeguard members of the college community and protect private and institutional property on the campus. Supervise security personnel.

*Essential Duties:*

Supervise all security personnel and security functions on assigned shift. Observe the activities and capabilities of personnel under supervision to ascertain whether or not their duties are being performed promptly and efficiently. Provide training to new officers and dispatch hired. Submit detailed written reports to the director when necessary.
Advise and participate in the execution of daily activity logs and preliminary investigation reports. Gather information from various sources such as physical and testimonial evidence and document as necessary.
Oversee all personnel assigned to special details and College events. Ensure that all personnel report to his/her post or detail. Ensure that College policies are respected.
Maintain all security and related equipment. Inspect and monitor vehicle components as related to safe and reliable operation.
*Marginal Duties:*

Take related courses as assigned.
Perform all other duties as may be required.
*Education and Experience Required:*

Associates Degree required, Bachelors Degree preferred.
Three to five years of experience in police and/or security, including direct supervisory experience or an equivalent combination of education and experience required.
First aid and CPR certifications preferred.
Good written and oral communication skills
Computer literacy
Valid driver's license required.
*Physical Demands:*

Sitting in a normal seated position for extended periods of time
Reaching by extending hand(s) or arm(s) in any direction
Finger dexterity required to manipulate objects with fingers rather than with whole hand(s) or arm(s), for example, using a keyboard
Communication skills using the spoken word
Ability to see within normal parameters
Ability to hear within normal range
Ability to move about

*Application Information*
Contact:
Human Resources
Providence College

Online App. Form:
https://careers.providence.edu


----------

